# Harp Sonata in Mode Farahfaza



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

This sonata mixes polyphony, homophony and heterophony using Middle-Eastern modes (maqamat/makamlar) and Eastern based rhythms and forms.
In order to play it live using acoustic harps we would need from three to four re-tuned harps (preferably cross-strung harps) to achieve all the pitch changes on the fly.
This recording was made using the softwares Musescore, Rosegarden, Timidity and the beautiful soundfont Harp KS available at the Virtual Playing Orchestra Collection, that is the best free harp soundfont that I knew until this day.


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

i like the dissonance towards the end think it needs dropped down a few registers. it sounds super greek, if it was lower and it would have more of a camel riding sahara feel to it, maybe throw in some blowing sand sounds and you have a pretty decent steelo son


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> i like the dissonance towards the end think it needs dropped down a few registers. it sounds super greek, if it was lower and it would have more of a camel riding sahara feel to it, maybe throw in some blowing sand sounds and you have a pretty decent steelo son


Thanks.
I played everything one octave above the written notes because melodies that go below middle C in harp accumulate many sustained notes that end up creating a dissonant mess.
Ok, desert and camel sounds would fit nicely to my style but I'm trying to find out how Middle-Eastern modes sound in any instruments and rhythms, not only in Eastern ones.
Now I'm working in new compositions for harp, playing them on the 7th above the written notes. I think this has been a nice way to avoid too high or too low notes.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Correction: Now I'm working in new compositions for harp, playing them on the *5th* above the written notes. I think this has been a nice way to avoid too high or too low notes.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

*Correction*: Now I'm working in new compositions for harp, playing them on the *5th* above the written notes. I think this has been a nice way to avoid too high or too low notes.


----------

